# Last unknown fish in the tank



## NetStalker (Oct 9, 2009)

Came from PetSmart, hoping its not some type of hybrid. Stripes are wrong to be a kenyi, and that black strip on his top fin is unique.










Regards,

NS

:fish:


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

While I don't know Africans very well, the words "PetSmart" and "not hybrid" rarely go in the same sentence.


----------



## NetStalker (Oct 9, 2009)

gnomemagi said:


> While I don't know Africans very well, the words "PetSmart" and "not hybrid" rarely go in the same sentence.


Yes I have seen a few PetSmart stores that scare me in Arizona, but a few of the newer ones have really really nice tanks and setups, They are even going to fully stocked 55 gallon bowfronts as show tanks, and not just sell tanks...All of my fish in my list are purchased from 3 different stores that have the newer fish area in them, and they all look exactly like the pictures on this forum and others for the type of fish they said they were and what I would expect them to be.

Petsmart may get a bum wrap in other areas, but in my area they are a very nice resource with sales people that seem to have a good feel for their products.

Regards,

NS

:fish:


----------



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I work for Petsmart... thanks for acknowledging that not all of us are terrible! We do get some hybrids in the mixed African tank, but we do get some good looking purebreds in too. I've bought blue zebras and greshekis out of the infamous mixed tanks.


----------



## NetStalker (Oct 9, 2009)

doxiegirl said:


> I work for Petsmart... thanks for acknowledging that not all of us are terrible! We do get some hybrids in the mixed African tank, but we do get some good looking purebreds in too. I've bought blue zebras and greshekis out of the infamous mixed tanks.


Your welcome :thumb: ....now can you tell me what my fishy is?


----------



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

My two cents is that it's a socolofi cross- that would explain the black stripe on the fin. Maybe with a zebra or kenyi. Sorry I'm not more help!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If it stays yellowish...
might be a yellowish Tropheops. Sometimes you see those, they look like a "poor man's" Yellow Lab. Used to be more common.

Unless it is a male that will turn black and blue.

Unlikely to be anything Kenyi or Socolofi.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I think Doxiegirl is on the right path, looks like a poorly bred socolofi, maybe crossed with something else


----------



## JFMBou (Feb 26, 2009)

G'day, what about a Yellow lab X Ps. acei hybrid; the mouth looks a lot like acei and the black stipe on the dorsal + the eye could be Yellow Lab??


----------



## NetStalker (Oct 9, 2009)

Just and update, its been about a month and the fish has not changed at all, the coloring is the same and the size seems to be about the same, So I do not anticipate any changes in color or size at this time. It used to be a bit aggresive, but now that my kenyi's and auratus's are growing up it seems to just want to eat and swim thru the rocks.

Regards,

NS

:fish:


----------

